# Radio observations & displayed baseband # confusion.



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

One observation I noticed in the radios are the sequence of the baseband #'s. What I mean is the baseband version that shows in the software info. From what I have downloaded, In the mr2 "leak" it shows: 1.39.00.0508w, in the "official" mr2 it shows: 1.39.00.0627r, and in the mr2.5 it shows: 1.39.00.0528w.....now im no genius, but wouldnt one assume the 2.5 should be a " higher" baseband # not lower than the "official" mr2?


----------



## evolutioncsr (Jul 20, 2011)

No because 2.5 was just a secondary leak before the official MR2. There is leak MR2 and the official MR2. People just called it 2.5 because it was the second leak not because it was going to be newer than official MR2.


----------

